# Open or closed hand?



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

Who shoots with an open hand as opposed to the thumb making contact with the little finger? I started out shooting with my thumb connected to the pinky finger but, in time, found this to be "pluck" inducing. Now I shoot open handed with the thumb riding in space above my three drawing fingers. (split finger shooter)

Anyone have any thoughts on this? I find the open hand lets you relax your release fingers somewhat. I do not pluck quite so much shooting open handed.

Jack


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Most open hand shooters grab the bow as they release causing all kinds of left right groups. If your hand is open with a sling, and stays open after the shot all is good. I shoot a carter back tension and how the bow moves forward to the finger sling is a "good shot indicator."


----------



## DeepRiverBowman (Mar 22, 2007)

In order to have/develop a totally relaxed release, you will want an open-handed grip on the string with the back of your hand basically in line with your drawing arm. Shooting with a closed hand will cause you to 'curl' your drawing hand into a less-than straight position. This increases archer's paradox and will probably lead to windage problems. It also causes the 'plucking' problem you mentioned.
mike


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

oldpro888 said:


> Most open hand shooters grab the bow as they release causing all kinds of left right groups. If your hand is open with a sling, and stays open after the shot all is good. I shoot a carter back tension and how the bow moves forward to the finger sling is a "good shot indicator."


I was referring to the string hand. So far I manage not to bugger the bow hand too much. LOL. I hold the bow with a soft but full grip.

Jack


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Both hands relaxed and open.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

DeepRiverBowman said:


> In order to have/develop a totally relaxed release, you will want an open-handed grip on the string with the back of your hand basically in line with your drawing arm. Shooting with a closed hand will cause you to 'curl' your drawing hand into a less-than straight position. This increases archer's paradox and will probably lead to windage problems. It also causes the 'plucking' problem you mentioned.
> mike


I 2nd this. Your hand should be relaxed except for the parts required to hold the string. Your thumb and pinky finger should have nothing to do with the shot. They should be totally relaxed and as limp as they are when you are sleeping. The back of the hand relatively flat and in line with the force of the draw.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

b0w_bender said:


> I 2nd this. Your hand should be relaxed except for the parts required to hold the string. Your thumb and pinky finger should have nothing to do with the shot. They should be totally relaxed and as limp as they are when you are sleeping. The back of the hand relatively flat and in line with the force of the draw.


I second this...and the position of thumb and little finger are not particularly important as long as they are relaxed.


----------

